# Rockwell Bladerunner ?!?!?



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello guys. I was wondering if anyone here has had a chance to use one or actually buy one. If so, how did it perform. Please, let's limit the responses to "actual" reviews. Not what you saw on the infomercial and Youtube. Also, please don't respond if all you're going to say is that 
"I'm better off buying a better i.e. more expensive tool." Thanks.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Images/products/152581.jpg


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

My dad (not a woodworker per se) just bought one. I haven't heard from him yet as to how he likes it. I'll try and find out and let you know.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Well I have seen the infomercial and it looked like a twenty buck jig saw put upside down in a table. So it seems like junk. You would be much better off spending your money on somthing elese. One thing I noticed is that they said you could rip 2x material. There is no way that this could do that at anything close to a resanable speed


----------

